# problem getting ntpd to work

## Lazarus18

I emerged ntpd, and added servers to ntp.conf from a list of stage2 public servers. Set it to run with boot and it does. Problem is I don't think it's working. Typing ntpdate or rdate (which I also emerged) returns error messages about not having any valid servers. 

What setup do any home users have who have made this work? Are there any firewall changes to be made? My OS X box syncs just fine, and they're behind the same firewall, which has no forwarding set for port 123 so the Mac clearly doesn't need that for ntp, don't see why Gentoo would.

Thanks.

----------

## Jebus

I think its working ok, i have my xp box synced to time.windows.com so i did the same with my gentoo box (set it in /etc/conf.d/ntpd) ran:

/etc/init.d/ntpd start

and

rc-update add ntpd default

if i try the manual way i get errors as well, but the clock is now within 1sec of my windows box so i assume the daemon works just fine!

----------

## Lazarus18

OK, that did work I think, thanks. I think my problem was in not modifying that file in conf.d. I just messed with the ntp.conf in /etc. Not sure why the difference, and ntpdate still gives me errors (although ntptime doesn't), but it shows the same time I get from the ntp server time.apple.com on my Mac, so methinks all is well.

----------

## Nitro

 *Lazarus18 wrote:*   

> ntpdate still gives me errors

 

Try: ntpdate <timeserver>, make sure the daemon isn't running.  You can't sync manually and run the daemon at the same time.

----------

